
Lens (The Kubernetes IDE) v3.5.0-RC.1 - xfiler
https://github.com/lensapp/lens/releases/tag/v3.5.0-rc.1
======
IanGabes
I am in the middle of a k8s project, and tried out this tool briefly. I mostly
love the UI! I guess I am newer to k8s, and am getting sick of typing all the
same commands looking for pod descriptions, logs, and shell access. This tool
is fantastic for debugging. I love being able to access pod shells instantly.
I love seeing most of the k8s objects I have one click away! I have not yet
tried out k9s, nor do I have prometheus installed in my cluster.

I have one feature request, and two gripes :)

Feature Request: Why is there not a big ol' search bar across the top so I can
filter resources by label, or by resource name? I might hazard that caching
resource names/labels across all object types, and letting users filter those
would be a pretty fun feature.

Gripe One: I am on a flaky VPN connection into my cluster, and Lens wholesale
drops the UI if the cluster is unresponsive for a second or two until I
reconnect.

Gripe Two: Is it weird to call this an "ide" without giving me a YAML editor
and file management? I could do everything in the terminal, which is alright I
guess, but I figure editing/applying/inspecting all of that in the same app
would be pretty chill! I currently use Pycharm to manage my yaml files, bash
scripts, and some python code, but it clearly lacks all the k8s goodies Lens
has.

I like the tool!

------
cyberpunk
This looks cool, I'm not too sure about clicking a button and it installing a
seperare prom into the cluster though..

Anyone use it without that feature, or is it really neccessary?

For now, k9s is ok

~~~
elFarto
We've been using this at work, and it's been fine without installing anything
to the cluster. The only thing missing is the CPU/Memory/Filesystem stats,
which is no great loss.

------
cjg
[https://k8slens.dev/](https://k8slens.dev/) provides more info.

